# Sky Bed Bug Free Hammock



## Chum (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey Gang! I had the opportunity to set up and hang in a Hammock Bliss Sky Bed Bug Free hammock this past weekend! The asymmetrical design and sewn in sleeve for a standard 72x20 inch sleeping pad provide really nice and flat lay. Check it out!


----------

